# Banging into reverse



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Banging into reverse, i was about to ask you to put a NSFW tag on this.

Ehem...

Go to the dealer, you are fully covered under warranty in case there is anything defective with the transmission...


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

Loud banging is definitely not suppose to happen..contact their supervisor at that branch and let him know of your troubles. Get in contact with the Customer Service Reps on here and make a case. If you have experienced this in the last couple days I would leave the car with them regardless if they can replicate it or not and tell them to pull out the transmission and inspect it for defects or anything they might see that could cause the problem. I wouldn't take "we can't replicate this problem" for an answer at this point. Try your best to capture it on video or audio for them whenever you are going to reverse.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Does it do it when the car is cold from sitting overnight? Does it do it when the drive train is hot (i.e. up to temperature)? What is the engine rpm when this happens? I've seen this before in automatics and it was due to the shift solenoids being over pressured. The 6T40 is sealed for life, so you are in the hands of the warranty service department (I'll light a candle for you).


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have not noticed this with my cruze, but on other cars when you park on an incline you will get a clunk sound when shifting to reverse.


----------



## davie (Apr 30, 2013)

No incline. It's at normal idle RPM in my driveway; I usually wait for it to come down from high idle at 1500 before putting it into gear. Come to think of it, though, this has never occurred at a high idle.

HOWEVER, if I'm on an incline in Drive, the car will roll back, rev up, and engage drive with a bang as well. Even my 06 Civic with a slipping transmission drove better than this car. 

I spoke to the manager of the service department and even my salesman, who basically said that they would have to get the car to exhibit symptoms for them before they can investigate. Both times I dropped my car off, they only put 1-2 miles on it. 

Could someone put me in contact with one of these customer service representatives? I am very unhappy with how I've been treated by my dealer so far. I wouldn't take time out of my busy day to bring them a brand new car if there was no problem with it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Open up a case with GM through the customer service representatives and then take it back to the dealer and request to drive it with a technician. Since you know the car, you know what you can do to make it duplicate that noise.

Here is the link to the Chevy Customer Service profile - just send them a private message.
View Profile: Chevy Customer Service - Chevy Cruze Forum : Chevrolet Cruze Forums

The rolling back on hills is because the car jumps into neutral at a stoplight and then can't put the transmission back into gear fast enough to keep it from rolling. When you hit the gas, it revs up and engages with a bang, similar to revving up your car and then throwing it into drive. Horrible for the life of the transmission and a stupid design.

The banging into reverse is definitely NOT normal though, especially if you're not on a hill.


----------



## davie (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you, I'll give your suggestions a try. I really like my car so far; I just wish I wasn't having problems this early into its ownership.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

davie said:


> HOWEVER, if I'm on an incline in Drive, the car will roll back, rev up, and engage drive with a bang as well.


I hate the neutral at intersections as well. Even on flat roads if one gets on it too quickly it will bang into gear. I did notice in the winter when the car is not warmed up it does not behave this way, wish there was some way to trick the transmission to always think its cold out. 

I notice the bang into gear allot since I roll through stopsigns at 2-10mph most of the time. rolling stops really makes a nice clunk sound. Since this is the way its designed I will drive exactly as I intend and will let the poor design fail, for all I know it will last forever again since it was designed to operate like that. 

I just two foot the car when I actually have to stop on a hill, left foot on brake and right foot ready for the gas when I have to take off. GM really missed the mark with this transmission, since 90% of most car sales are automatics one would think they should/would/could get this right. Heck before this car I would say GM had some of the best automatic transmissions, never had a problem with any of my 3 or 4 speed auto front wheel drive transmissions GM made, even with tons of abuse.


----------



## davie (Apr 30, 2013)

They're replacing the entire transmission in my car after it finally demonstrated the symptoms for them.

It is not clear if it is with a rebuilt or new transmission, but I have made it clear that I will not accept a rebuilt transmission in a car this new.

I've been given a 2012 Cruze LS as a rental for the time being, and it drives about a million times better than my Eco.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

davie said:


> They're replacing the entire transmission in my car after it finally demonstrated the symptoms for them.
> 
> It is not clear if it is with a rebuilt or new transmission, but I have made it clear that I will not accept a rebuilt transmission in a car this new.
> 
> I've been given a 2012 Cruze LS as a rental for the time being, and it drives about a million times better than my Eco.


davie,

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern with your 2013 Cruze Eco, but glad the dealership was able to duplicate the concern. I would like to look further into your situation to assist you with a resolution. Can you please private message me your name, VIN, mileage, address, phone number, and name and city of the GM Certified Dealership you are working with? I look forward to hearing from you soon.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## davie (Apr 30, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> davie,
> 
> I am sorry to hear you are having this concern with your 2013 Cruze Eco, but glad the dealership was able to duplicate the concern. I would like to look further into your situation to assist you with a resolution. Can you please private message me your name, VIN, mileage, address, phone number, and name and city of the GM Certified Dealership you are working with? I look forward to hearing from you soon.
> 
> ...


A message was already sent to your username.


----------



## davie (Apr 30, 2013)

Apparently it will take 6-8 weeks for the dealer to source a new transmission for my car.

I have made it quite clear that this is unacceptable to me...this is a BRAND NEW car, and I should be able to drive it if I'm paying for it, not be stuck in a rental for 2 months of my ownership.

Through contacting GM coporate and working with my dealer, they have offered to give me what I paid on my car towards another Cruze on the lot. I've picked out a dark blue LT RS package as my replacement...pick it up this afternoon. It exhibits NONE of the poor shifting symptoms my Eco does, and feels much smoother all-around. As a bonus, I get a sunroof and the MyLink system for $100 more than I paid for the other car.

This feels like a good choice, and my dealer has done a commendable job making sure that I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ridiculous, but good to hear they're taking care of you.

Post up some pictures of the new Cruze! 

Blue Topaz is my favorite color on the Cruze, especially with the RS package.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

And that is what GM needs to do to their customers always, take care of them and own up. Glad to see they helped you.

Now post pics !


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

davie said:


> Apparently it will take 6-8 weeks for the dealer to source a new transmission for my car.
> 
> I have made it quite clear that this is unacceptable to me...this is a BRAND NEW car, and I should be able to drive it if I'm paying for it, not be stuck in a rental for 2 months of my ownership.
> 
> ...


I apologize for the stress the situation may have caused you. I am so happy to see that the issue has been resolved. Please send me an inbox message if you ever have any questions or concerns regarding your vehicle. Enjoy your car!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

